# Henderson salt spreader



## mtinsman (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello,

We have a Henderson salt spreader with the Briggs and Stratton 10.5 engine. The problem we are having is the engine will not start with the in cab controller. We disconnected the kill switch wire and pull started it. The increase/decrease switch and the clutch switch worked once we pull started it. We shut the engine down and reconnected the kill wire and it will not start from inside the cab. 

Any help with what maybe wrong is greatly appreciated.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you check the kill wire at the switch in the cab? 
Remove it from the switch and see if it still won't start?
Could the kill wire be grounding out from being pinched somewhere?


----------



## mtinsman (Jan 13, 2010)

With the kill switch wire removed from the engine while the engine was running I had one of the guys touch and hold the kill wire back on the post and I was able to kill the engine from the kill switch on the controller. It doesnt make any sense to me.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So wire was off, engine running, hooked wire back up at engine, then used in cab kill switch? While engine was running, and the wire was hooked back up, it didn't shut off...correct?


----------



## mtinsman (Jan 13, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply. 

Yes, wire off, engine running. Hooked wire back up while engine was running and used in cab controller to shut engine down. Engine shut off like normal.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What I would try first, with everything hooked back up, try a spark test to see if it's getting spark.
We had 2 that the chokes weren't working properly, and had to manually pull.start them.


----------



## mtinsman (Jan 13, 2010)

We did a spark a spark test and its getting great spark. When we us the cab controller the choke comes on but when we hit the start button we get nothing.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

How is the off switch getting it's ground?

I'm just wondering if the actual switch is bad.


----------



## mtinsman (Jan 13, 2010)

Im not sure. We did go over all the grounds for the spreader and they are good.


----------



## mtinsman (Jan 13, 2010)

Im going to pull the controller apart tomorrow. Maybe the switch shorted out. I called the repair shop an they have the on/off switch in stock for 13 bucks.


----------



## vinnys (Mar 9, 2007)

Is the controller getting power? Check the fuse.


----------

